# A Couple of Questions



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey folks. As you can see this is my first post here but i've been a lurker for a while now on anything relating to Pakistans medical schooling. I just had a couple of questions which i was hoping you could answer for me, like:

1) I read somewhere I need SAT scores for AKU. I am currently in A levels second year. Does that mean i can no longer apply to AKU? Or do i have to take the SAT test? Seems difficult you see because alongside my 4 A levels [Biology, Chemistry, Physics] and 1 AS [English], it seems to be a herculean task. 

2) When should i start applying to the medical schools? Should i wait until my official grades are in? Or should i rely on mock exams?

3) I've already completed my O levels. Should i hurry up and get my IBCC equivalence made? What might the procedure be? Or should I wait until i finish my A levels and get the results? I am currently in Pakistan if that helps the situation.

4) What grades do A levellers need to get into good government medical schools? My personal dream is KEMU. Currently I hold 2 A*'s and 6 A's in O levels, and I will work my best to Inshallah achieve 4 A's in these upcoming exams. Dyou reckon that puts me in a definite spot? I know its often said its an uphill fight for A level students

5) What will help my application? I have a few internships to hospitals done. Are there any tests [besides MCAT] in store for me?

6) What are your personal opinions on the best medical schools [government or otherwise] that Pakistan has to offer?

7) How many schools should I apply to? What do you think is a safe number? Personal opinions ofcourse.

I know the list was long and probably bored half of you to tears, but I thank you all in advance for reading it  Being in a medical college in Pakistan has been quite a big dream of mine. Help in any form will be much appreciated. Thanks again!!


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

1)For Aku of ur applying as a local student than SATs 1 or 2 is not a requirement. Its a requirement for overseas candidates. If u want to give to beautify ur resume than no problem. 
2) Apply to ur choice of medical school as soon as its admission process opens as all the institutes give their final result after all boards have declared their result for CIE its august and other local boards somewhere in september. But most govt colleges start their process in september. Private one earlier and AKU for u will be in feb or march 2013.
3)Make your equivalnce O level now since u wont be binded by any deadline and ususally through normal it takes 2 weeks. SInce for A level equvalence u need O equivalence better to have it ready than go through last hours tension.
4)If u have gud grades in the entry test no one can stop u the main thing is to come out of ur comfort zone thats Alevel conceptualize method to Fsc ratta method. If u crack that u r on way to any govt college.
5)I thnik Aku considers that in ur resume but sorry to say govt colleges dont give a shit nevertheless its worth to have it.
6)Kemu if in lahore, Duhs if u prefer khi.
7)For me 3 was enough. Depends on u.

Took me 15 minutes to reply u so hope it helps. The most important thing u can do now is focus on ur A2s. Its what will make the most important contribution to ur equivalence. For Mcats u can do the prep after ur A2s Paper. U have gud grades in O level ur equi will be above 80 % so no need to worry. Btw the result of cie was announce yesterday u dont mind sharing ur AS grades.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: A couple of questions.*

Actually you still have to take the sat 2 for aku even of you are applying on a local seat. You take there own entrance exam in place of the sat 1 though. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

No mention of sat 2 in aku website. 
Applying From Pakistan


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the info Ibrahim. I will be giving my AS+A2 in one sitting because I believe that is the best way to face the A levels, and thats how i did my O levels too, in one sitting. But the info was very helpful and put my heart at ease alot, so i appreciate your help!

waleed90 can you confirm that somehow? It doesnt say so on the AKU website

Any more suggestions/thoughts are most welcome. Thank you medstudentz.com!


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: A couple of questions.*

Oops. Never mind. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

So is this decided then? No SAT requirements for Agha Khan University if you're applying on a local seat? Could I also please get some information on the fee's and tuitions of the colleges? I meant a comprehensive list because everything else seems so long-winded and confusing. It would be a great help! Thank you!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

AbraDabra said:


> So is this decided then? No SAT requirements for Agha Khan University if you're applying on a local seat? Could I also please get some information on the fee's and tuitions of the colleges? I meant a comprehensive list because everything else seems so long-winded and confusing. It would be a great help! Thank you!


Yes that's correct, AKU doesn't require the SAT from local applicants.

In terms of a comprehensive list of colleges with their tuition/fee breakdown, I'm afraid that doesn't exist. You will have to do some searching on your own to piece that information together. Applying to med school in Pakistan isn't easy -- it requires a lot of personal effort in finding information from various sources. Also the tuition of colleges is by no means static. Private schools especially are known for raising tuition prices almost every year.

This community can help you answer your questions but in terms of a comprehensive list, we unfortunately don't have one. If you do some research and decide to share what you find with the community, it'd be a great way to help others who come searching for the same thing in the future.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah well, was worth a shot, thanks anyway!  And also, are these rules [for example, MCAT etc] uniform for all schools? Or will some schools in Pakistan require me to take extra tests? And I can apply for a local seat if i have a Pakistani passport correct? I am not a dual nationality holder but i've gone out of Pakistan sometimes. Hope that wont interfere with my application?


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

You r in luck @ abra dabra. Hope this helps.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

wow, thanks ibrahim! that actually gives me a rough estimate of the costs. I thought Fatima Jinnah was a public med school though. Guess not since its fee is 4.5 lakhs. Ah well, the over-all picture looks quite attractive!


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

FJMC is a public funded college and its fee is around RS25000 which is under $300 per annum.


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

This list not combined by me. And yes FJMC i think was mistaken for some other college.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

hey again guys. im back with a couple more questions which i was hoping you guys could clear up for me. first of all, i wanted to ask how exactly disadvantaged am i for having taken urdu B in o levels? i did my o levels from pakistan so obviously all 8 will be counted. secondly it has recently come to my knowledge that to apply to agha khan the deadlines are somewhere around september to mid july? i got this infirmation from my school career advisor but its frightening because i have my a level exams coming up at the same time. how exactly is it possible that agha khan would ask its would be applicants to compete when their a level results arent even out yet? thankfully it appears other universities such as KEMU and AIMC take their exams after the a level session is over. any help in this matter would be much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> hey again guys. im back with a couple more questions which i was hoping you guys could clear up for me. first of all, i wanted to ask how exactly disadvantaged am i for having taken urdu B in o levels? i did my o levels from pakistan so obviously all 8 will be counted. secondly it has recently come to my knowledge that to apply to agha khan the deadlines are somewhere around september to mid july? i got this infirmation from my school career advisor but its frightening because i have my a level exams coming up at the same time. how exactly is it possible that agha khan would ask its would be applicants to compete when their a level results arent even out yet? thankfully it appears other universities such as KEMU and AIMC take their exams after the a level session is over. any help in this matter would be much appreciated. thanks!


As far as admissions in Med schools are concerned, Urdu B doesn't make a difference. Your grade in the subject does though 
AKU's app deadline goes till mid Feb. Check out this year's deadline, and apply before that. It wouldn't be around the time you give your exams, but by then you wouldn't have been gone through the A level course properly. That's just how they are, so you'll have to deal with it :roll:.
Good Luck


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

firstly, thank you for your quick and precise response. secondly well ivguess i will just have to face that hurdle somehow then. but what i dont understand is on what stature am i suposed to apply to aku? do i send them my o level result? my o level equivilance? my mocks?


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

Well... Your AKU entrance test (which you should start studying for because it's very tough) and the interview. If I remember correctly, the stage I form doesn't have any A level grades part in it. Umm... But then I've forgotten.  Umm... You will need the equivalence for AKU, but not immediately. You will need to send the O level grades. And your most recent high-school transcripts if you've got any.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> firstly, thank you for your quick and precise response. secondly well ivguess i will just have to face that hurdle somehow then. but what i dont understand is on what stature am i suposed to apply to aku? do i send them my o level result? my o level equivilance? my mocks?


They require your O level and AS grades. They ask for your SAT1 score (if applicable), then comes the entry test. That's pretty much all.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Alright well, thank you both for the responses. Only a few more questions and i should be off your heads 

firstly, i attend the O/A level system, thus no high school transcripts. I do however believe i have transcripts for my a levels in the school currently [I did not take AS, does that mean i am no longer eligible for AKU??]. My AS mocks however projected an A, B, B whereas the most recent tests project A, A, B, a [AS subject]. Should i mail them these projections then?

And i've got another thing which has got me confused. UHS website states that: 

One candidate can only submit one form. There is no need to submit separate forms for MBBS and BDS []..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::.. IT SERVER 4

I thought I had to apply to each government college seperately? Does this mean that for all government college applications, I just have to submit this form thing to UHS with my preferences and they'll do the rest for me, and all i have to do then is apply myself to AKU?? And if so, could someone please give me a brief walk-through of UHS terms and conditions themselves?

I know im being quite inquisitive, but thank you guys for helping me out so much


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

also, 2 more things i wish to ask:

the years [e.g 2013-2014] indicate the year of enrollment right? As in I will submit my information in 2013? and as it says october to november for submission, how am i supposed to meet the criteria when the results aren't even out yet? How will i apply? Does that mean i will wait until NEXT year [after results of A levels are out] until i may apply?

And finally, the test mentioned everywhere on the site is the MCAT right? And the MCAT is universal for these universities of the government, or is there unique different tests for different universities? Thank you!


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

my friend, you are really lost . and you need to calm down first. 
applying to government colleges in Punjab is different from applying to aga khan. you will have to start checking aku website, from this January onwards, and your application will be provisional*google it*. All you will be needing is olevel certificate of results and sat 1/ aga khan university entrance test, its a test conducted by them.

for KE you will need to wait until end of august, make sure all your ibcc equivalence are made by august. And then the mcat is really important, holds 50 % value of aggregate. for mcat you can attend all these institutes/academies. And make sure you don't miss any deadlines.

oh and for uhs, all you need to do is, go to there list of universities, near your house, and get the application and you shall figure out everything yourself. and after your results come out, you apply to colleges, stating your preferences as well. 

Hope it helps


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol yes i know im freaking out a little, im just a little worried about it because the information seems a bit contradictory at times and confusing. But sorry nevertheless 

so just to be clear, my admission to KE will be decided on august, and that will be for KE only, correct? I will have to apply for each admission individually? And does the same go for the MCAT? Or is that universal throughout Pakistan? Sorry to be such a bother, thanks so much!


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

well yes i understand things are confusing, but one shouldnt panic. well you see heres how it will go. 
january-feb : you will apply for aku 

may/june : alevels

august-september : you will give uhs mcat for all goverment colleges in punjab.

then along with uhs results comming out, you will be given some form, where you shall get you merit thing and all goverment colleges you want to apply to, in which you can add king edward or allama iqbal or whatever.


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

oh also * april : aku test (not sure if this year april too) 

end of june : interview for aku if u get through your entrannce thing.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for that. Its finally cleared now!


----------

